# Solved: Slow, Laggy, Intermittent internet connection.



## Zedx (Mar 31, 2011)

Hello,

I am having issues with my internet. It is very frustrating because I occasionally appear to solve the problem and the internet becomes very slow and loses connection temporarily. Sometimes a couple times a day this occurs where the internet gets really slow and some pages load halfway and occasionally the internet just goes out all together. This issue is particularly odd because it appears that my laptop is the only one that gets this issue. There are two other laptops that do not appear to have this issue using the same connection. I have previously tried updating my drivers and other windows updates. I have also reset my router settings, moved my laptop to a different locations, changed channels on my router, and none have worked as of yet. 

Any ideas to solutions for this issue would be largely appreciated. 

Thank you.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

have you checked for spyware at all ?

is this connected by cable or wireless tothe router

lets see the following info when its working and then repeat ALL the tests when it disconnects completely

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Ping Tests *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

Start> Run {search bar in Vista}> CMD to open a DOS window and type:

Type the following command 
*Ping* {plus the number thats shown against the default gateway shown in above ipconfig /all}
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
post back results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC

http://www.xirrus.com/library/wifitools.php
Direct link to the program is here http://www.xirrus.com/library/wifi_download_redirect.php
Then run and install the program 
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on "networks" top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours on the list

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are here http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Posting_a_Screenshot

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What security applications are on the machine?

(From a JohnWill post)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista or 7. *

Start - All Programs - Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## Zedx (Mar 31, 2011)

Well all these results from the test are as the connection is working quite smoothly. The connection always goes out randomly and sporadically.


Windows IP Configuration 

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : hp-PC 
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection: 

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected 
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-EC-E5-29-26
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection: 

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) WiFi Link 5100 AGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-21-5D-A4-46-C6
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::9dca:5930:7adf:5f24%11(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.5(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, March 30, 2011 6:18:51 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 07, 2147 6:56:55 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 285221213
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-11-74-A5-10-00-21-5D-A4-46-C6
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6: 

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected 
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{6297B78E-C437-4887-B822-B33B36449019}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7: 

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected 
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11: 

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :  
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:c02:1ac1:3f57:fdfa(Preferred) 
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c02:1ac1:3f57:fdfa%10(Preferred) 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

____________________________________________ 

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002] 
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\hp>ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt 

C:\Users\hp>Ping 192.168.2.1 

Pinging 192.168.2.1 with 32 bytes of data: 
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time=3ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time=34ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time=7ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.2.1: 
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 2ms, Maximum = 34ms, Average = 11ms

C:\Users\hp>Ping 192.168.2.1 > network.txt & network.txt 

C:\Users\hp>Ping google.com 

Pinging google.com [72.14.204.104] with 32 bytes of data: 
Reply from 72.14.204.104: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=49
Reply from 72.14.204.104: bytes=32 time=69ms TTL=49
Reply from 72.14.204.104: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=49
Reply from 72.14.204.104: bytes=32 time=57ms TTL=49

Ping statistics for 72.14.204.104: 
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 52ms, Maximum = 69ms, Average = 57ms

C:\Users\hp>Ping 209.183.226.152 

Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data: 
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=45
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=45
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=45
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=45

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152: 
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 51ms, Maximum = 53ms, Average = 52ms

C:\Users\hp> 

The above is while the connection was going well.

______________________________________________________________
C:\Users\hp>ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt

C:\Users\hp>Ping 192.168.2.1

Pinging 192.168.2.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time=3ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time=4ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.2.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 2, Lost = 2 (50% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 3ms, Maximum = 4ms, Average = 3ms

C:\Users\hp>Ping google.com

Pinging google.com [72.14.204.104] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 72.14.204.104: bytes=32 time=65ms TTL=49
Reply from 72.14.204.104: bytes=32 time=59ms TTL=49
Reply from 72.14.204.104: bytes=32 time=76ms TTL=49
Reply from 72.14.204.104: bytes=32 time=74ms TTL=49

Ping statistics for 72.14.204.104:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 59ms, Maximum = 76ms, Average = 68ms

C:\Users\hp>Ping google.com

Pinging google.com [72.14.204.104] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 72.14.204.104: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=49
Reply from 72.14.204.104: bytes=32 time=71ms TTL=49
Request timed out.
Reply from 72.14.204.104: bytes=32 time=58ms TTL=49

Ping statistics for 72.14.204.104:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 3, Lost = 1 (25% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 50ms, Maximum = 71ms, Average = 59ms

C:\Users\hp>Ping 209.183.226.152

Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=54ms TTL=45
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 1, Lost = 3 (75% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 54ms, Maximum = 54ms, Average = 54ms

C:\Users\hp>

These were some pings I ran while the connection was running slow and eventually timed out.


----------



## Zedx (Mar 31, 2011)

Here is the screenshot from Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector.


----------



## Zedx (Mar 31, 2011)

- Terry

None of the commands worked. 
They all said request failed. 
The operation requires elevation. 
No User specified settings to be reset.
_______________________________________________

Can cooling mats or tables cause interferance? 
My room where I hold my laptop is directly above the room with the wireless router. The connection seems to come back if I move my laptop off the table and away from the cooling mat. I have purchased two different cooling pads now to see if that is the problem. I also moved my table from the one corner to more of the middle and it seemed to work but issues appear to be coming back as today its been really bad with the connection going out quite a bit.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

did you log into the account as admin OR as posted

Start - All Programs - Accessories and *right click* on Command Prompt, select *"Run as Administrator" *to open a command prompt


----------



## Zedx (Mar 31, 2011)

Alright. Sorry, I skipped that because I thought I always had administrator privileges. I reset them, hopefully this works.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> I reset them,


did that reset work ok or did you get access denied at all


----------



## Zedx (Mar 31, 2011)

Yeah, I got denied. Pretty much right after I restarted the computer.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> Pretty much right after I restarted the computer.


confused

did you get access denied straight after you run the command ?
post back the result

The usual fix is to goto device manager and un-install the network adapter and then reboot and let windows reinstall the adapter


----------



## Zedx (Mar 31, 2011)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>netsh winsock reset catalog

Sucessfully reset the Winsock Catalog.
You must restart the computer in order to complete the reset.

C:\Windows\system32>netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log
Reseting Echo Request, failed.
Access is denied.

Reseting Interface, OK!
A reboot is required to complete this action.

C:\Windows\system32>netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log
Reseting Echo Request, failed.
Access is denied.

There's no user specified settings to be reset.

C:\Windows\system32>netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log
Reseting Echo Request, failed.
Access is denied.

There's no user specified settings to be reset.

C:\Windows\system32>netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log
Reseting Echo Request, failed.
Access is denied.

There's no user specified settings to be reset.

C:\Windows\system32>

This is after i did it the second time. The other time it said okay after each command. Then I restarted my computer and tried to access the internet and it worked at first but then the connection timed out again. Still having some problems.

I have also uninstalled my network adapters before and let the computer reinstall them. Has not worked either.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What security applications are, or have been, on the machine? (My apologies if you already answered and I missed it.)


----------



## Zedx (Mar 31, 2011)

I have had AVG and Ad-aware for a long time now. 
It's okay I didn't answer.


----------



## Zedx (Mar 31, 2011)

I ran a scan with AVG, Ad-aware, and windows defender and no detections came up on any of them. 


I was wondering if there were any known issues with Iphone's interfering with wireless connection.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

AVG and/or Ad-aware (I think it has an always running aspect now) can get corrupted and cause problems. Suggest that you uninstall them. You can then reinstall after testing.

In truth, I'd replace all three of those with Microsoft Security Essentials, but that's just my experience and preference.


----------



## rodcarty (Mar 23, 2011)

From your Wi-Fi Inspector screenshot I see that you and another wireless network are both using channel 11. You should change your router's channel to one that is not in that list. This probably will fix your intermittent wireless problem, but even if not it's a good thing to do to avoid problems.


----------



## Zedx (Mar 31, 2011)

Alright I will just replace them. I just use them cause it was free unlike a lot of other security programs. 

And yeah I will have to try changing the channel again as well. I did change it before but I'm willing to do anything at this point.


----------



## Zedx (Mar 31, 2011)

Well I have not really had any problems the past couple of days with the internet. I think maybe one disconnect but it happens sometimes I guess. It is definitely better than before. So hopefully it is fixed. Thanks to all for the help. It is really appreciated.


----------



## Zedx (Mar 31, 2011)

Maybe not. Got disconnected 20 min after I made the post and 2 more times since then. Starting to think theres nothing i can do.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

just to go over again

have you connected by cable and is it disconnecting - are other device also disconnecting , if you have them 

whats the make and model of the PC - lets try updating the drivers for the network adapters 

also removing / uninstalling the adapters from the device manager by right clicking on them and then let reboot and let windows re-install can help a lot -
after that do the TCP/IP reset again and lets see if it will now work correctly - post results back


----------



## Zedx (Mar 31, 2011)

Connecting with a cable does help. other devices are not connecting. I have a hp pavilion dv7. I uninstalled the drivers and did the resets. These are the results:

C:\Windows\system32>netsh winsock reset catalog

Sucessfully reset the Winsock Catalog.
You must restart the computer in order to complete the reset.


C:\Windows\system32>netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log
Reseting Echo Request, failed.
Access is denied.

Reseting Global, OK!
Reseting Interface, OK!
A reboot is required to complete this action.


C:\Windows\system32>netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log
Reseting Echo Request, failed.
Access is denied.

There's no user specified settings to be reset.


C:\Windows\system32>netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log
Reseting Echo Request, failed.
Access is denied.

There's no user specified settings to be reset.


C:\Windows\system32>

I still had issues with the internet after doing all of this and have been disconnected about 5 times in a row. The internet was fine today from 12 to 5 and started acting up. Everytime I disable and enable the wireless assistant the internet comes back but quickly loses connection again. When I diagnosed the internet while it was down it says Cannot communicate with Primary DNS server (192.168.2.1). 

Would buying a new router solve the issue or is it my computer?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Are you now having network problems with multiple computers?

Make sure you have the latest router firmware; then reset the router to factory default settings and reconfigure it.

Will be time for another Xirrus output if you are having only Wi-Fi--not ethernet--problems.


----------



## Zedx (Mar 31, 2011)

I have checked the firmware many times and also reset the router to factory default settings. Its only my computer.


----------



## Zedx (Mar 31, 2011)

I have noticed the nearby networks on Xirrus keep disappearing and coming back. Don't know why that is happening. Maybe there is a reason.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

OK, thanks. Only your computer having the issue probably means that a different router is not going to help. Vista, however, is just weird enough that I have to throw that "probably" in there.

You have the latest wireless driver from your laptop manufacturer's web site, right?

During those times you have problems look at Xirrus to see if you might be suffering wireless interference. If that's not the case then I'm thinking the wireless adapter is failing.


----------



## Zedx (Mar 31, 2011)

Yeah I believe i have the latest software from HP. I did uninstall the drivers for the network adapter roughly an hour ago. 

What do i need to do if the wireless adapter is failing?


----------



## Zedx (Mar 31, 2011)

This is probably a bad thing to do but pushing down around the area of the touch wireless assistant helps the connection. I recall having done that once or twice just for the heck of it. Maybe thats the source of the success i have had the past few days.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"the area of the touch wireless assistant"????

With the laptop unplugged and the battery removed take off the bottom cover over the wireless adapter. Remove the adapter and carefully and firmly reinsert it three or four times. To do this you will probably have to remove and then replace the antenna leads. This procedure should take care of any looseness or corrosion.


----------



## Zedx (Mar 31, 2011)

Yeah. On my Hp laptop is has a touch device to turn on/off the wireless assistant. 

What are the antenna leads? Could I mess things up further by attempting this?


----------



## Zedx (Mar 31, 2011)

I opened the back and I see what labeled as the wireless but I'm not actually sure how to remove it.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> What are the antenna leads?


Small wires that connect the wireless adapter to the antenna (that is along the sides of the lid).



> Could I mess things up further by attempting this?


It is possible, but highly unlikely unless you are careless about what you touch or do. Biggest danger is static electricity so don't stand on a carpet in your stocking feet or pet the cat while doing this operation.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

See if there are wires (antenna leads) that need to be removed or moved out of the way. Then the card can usually just be pulled out of the slot it's in. Except that it's smaller and you can't really see what you are doing it's not much different than removing a USB cable or flash drive.


----------



## Zedx (Mar 31, 2011)

Okay. I removed it and I see the antenna leads. There is an antenna labeled 1 main 2 aux and a third one that is not connected. Will i have to buy new leads? And can i switch the third one with one of the first two?


----------



## Zedx (Mar 31, 2011)

Also could this damage result from overheating? My laptop often gets really hot. I have a cooling pad even though thats not a permanent fix.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

going back to a previous post the TCP/IP reset did not work - you had access denied

When convineant and finsished TerryNet's instructions 
would you try TCP/IP reset in *safemode with networking*
keep tapping F8 as the PC starts and then a menu appears choose *safemode with networking*

if you still get access denied errors

got to *------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Device Manager *
Post back the results in device manager
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Start > control Panel {Vista set to classic view}> system > {Vista, device manager on left hand side} {XP hardware Tab, device manager button} > 
windows 7
start > control panel> System and Security> Device Manager

*network adaptors, click on the + * >

right click on the wireless network adapter and un-install 
now reboot the PC and allow windows to re-install the adapter and bindings

now try the TCP/IP reset again it should work


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Will i have to buy new leads?


No. The ones I have seen all attached by a small screw or a simple insert tiny plug into tiny hole. If yours are soldered that's a different beast and I wouldn't mess with them.



> And can i switch the third one with one of the first two?


Good question. Normally I would reconnect exactly the same way, but I wonder if Aux is for an external antenna and the laptop's ones should be connected to 1 and 3 instead of 1 and Aux? It may be worth trying 1 and 3 to see if that works better than 1 and Aux.



> Also could this damage result from overheating? My laptop often gets really hot.


Yes. Heat is usually the worst enemy that electronics face. Are any air vents blocked? Does the fan (or fans) run? For "really hot" I would expect one or more fans to be constantly roaring.


----------



## Zedx (Mar 31, 2011)

I haven't tried switching the antenna leads but i will have to try that if there are more problems. The fans are not blocked and usually there are multiple fans running in addition to the cooling pad. Like I said though this is only when i have Starcraft 2 running.


----------



## Zedx (Mar 31, 2011)

I tried switching the antenna 2 and 3. The wireless does work with them switched. I do not know yet if it solves the issue though. I guess time will tell. Hopefully it isn't harmful to have them set this way.


----------

